# Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 Huge CPU Hog



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi,

I'm experiencing very high CPU usage by Omnisphere 2, all is up to date. Running Windows 10/Studio One Pro 5.4.1 

Any other Omnisphere 2 users experiencing this very high CPU usage issues ? 

I tested both the VST2 and VST3 version, and both are CPU hogs. 

This is making Omnisphere 2 unusable for me. 

Any way to fix this ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm experiencing very high CPU usage by Omnisphere 2, all is up to date. Running Windows 10/Studio One Pro 5.4.1
> 
> ...


I noticed you bought Undercurrent... This is with all patches, not just Undercurrent? (I ask because they mention that the extensions consume more CPU, much more in some instances..)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> I noticed you bought Undercurrent... This is with all patches, not just Undercurrent? (I ask because they mention that the extensions consume more CPU, much more in some instances..)


Mostly when using Undercurrent.

But I still would like to see Omnisphere optimized in terms of CPU usage. They need to have multithreading built into Omnisphere, so it can use mutlicore systems, and manage it from the Instrument itself.


----------

